
After 5M+ views “Dr. Erickson Covid-19 Briefing” has been censored on YT - waynenilsen
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/dr-erickson-covid-19-briefing/vi-BB133JTK
======
waynenilsen
I posted this link to MSN as a mirror. Not sure how long this one will stay
up. Elon Musk has 33m+ followers and tweeted this out
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1254495050228260865](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1254495050228260865)
which may be related to many of the views.

